# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Τεχνικός  εγκαταστάτης  cctv συναγερμών και δικτύων

## athenaum

*Ζητείται  τεχνικός εγκαταστάτης  συναγερμών,  καμερών* *cctv* *και τηλεφωνικών εγκαταστάσεων*
*Ο υποψήφιος, θα πρέπει να διαθέτει:*



Απαραίτητη εμπειρία - τουλάχιστον 2 χρόνια - σε εγκατάσταση συστημάτων Συναγερμού, CCTV, ΔικτύωνΠτυχίο επιθυμητό
·         Λευκό ποινικό μητρώο Άριστη γνώση Ελληνικών (ομιλία & γραφή)

Καλή γνώση ΑγγλικώνΓνώσεις Η/ΥΌχημα μετακίνησης και προσωπικά εργαλεία
·         Διάθεση για προσωπική εξέλιξη και σταδιοδρομία στον κλάδο
·         Διάθεση για ενεργή συμμετοχή στην ανάπτυξη της επιχείρησης
·         Επιθυμητή ηλικία  μέχρι 35 

*Η Επιχείρηση προσφέρει:* 

Φιλικό περιβάλλον εργασίαςΑξιοπρεπείς αποδοχές ανάλογα με την εμπειρία και την εξειδίκευση στο αντικείμενοΣυνεχή εκπαίδευσηΕργασία εντός λεκανοπέδιου ΑττικήςΆριστες προοπτικές εξέλιξηςΠλήρη απασχόληση
*Προσωπικά χαρακτηριστικά:*
*·        * *Ευφυία, Ευστροφία, Άριστες επικοινωνιακές δεξιότητες* 
*·        * *Μεθοδικότητα ,συνέπεια και επαγγελματισμός,*
*·        * *Ικανότητα διάγνωσης, ανάλυσης και επίλυσης προβλημάτων*
*·        * *Δυνατότητα λήψης αποφάσεων*
*·        * *Ομαδικότητα και συνεργασία* 
*·        * *Φιλική και ευχάριστη προσωπικότητα*

*Αποστολή βιογραφικού:* *athenaum**@**gmail**.**com*

----------

